# Sattelposition weit nach vorn



## Wüstenhund (8. Juli 2019)

Servus Kollegen, mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele XC Fahrer ihren Sattel streckenbedingt extrem weit vorne fahren. Wenn man es auf den Bildern sieht, würde ich sogar sagen, die Einstellung liegt außerhalb des Klemmbereichs. Ich habe das noch nicht gemacht, da ich „ausgemessen“ genau richtig auf dem Rad sitze, aber ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, ob die XC Fahrer nicht einfach aus anderen Gründen diese Satteleinstellung fahren. 

Was fahrt ihr? 

Cheers!


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juli 2019)

Es kommt auch immer auf das Rad und den Sitzwinkel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Juli 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Aber so im Großen und Ganzen scheint das schon trotzdem ein Trend zu sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2019)

Nein, ist es ist kein Trend!

Die Sattelpossition ist ein Kompromiss aus: 
1. weit vor, damit das Knie Vor der Pedalachse ist -> mehr Druck auf dem Pedal.
2. so weit wie noetig nach hinten, das man keine Patellasehnen Probleme bekommt.

Somit haengt die Position von: Verhaeltnis: Oberschenkel-, Unterschenkel- und Fusslaenge, sowie von Sitzwinkel und Sitzhoehe ab.


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Juli 2019)

Als Trend würde ich es auch nicht bezeichnen. Eventuell liegt es auch an den Worldcup-Strecken?!
Ich fahre bei weitem nichts mit Worldcup-Strecken vergleichbares. Aber ich bin komischerweise auch mit dem Sattel nach vorne gewandert. Finde ich angenehmer. Warum Keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Juli 2019)

Möglicherweise passen die aktuellen Sitzwinkel auch einfach nicht zum Durchschnittsfahrer.
Der Hobbyfahrer stellt den Sattel erstmal mittig und passt schon, der Profi passt genau an und landet dann eher vorne.


----------



## Pixelsign (12. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es kommt auch stark auf den Einsatzbereich und die Geschwindigkeit/Belastung an. Beim All-Mountain Fully mit sehr steilem Sitzwinkel fahre ich den Sattel tendenziell etwas weiter vorn, um in technischen Uphills möglichst effektiv klettern zu können. Würde ich das beim XC Hardtail auch so machen, hätte ich bei der dauerhaft anliegenden Last recht schnell Knieschmerzen.


----------



## Toni_H (26. Juli 2019)

Das soll heisen, je weiter der Sattel vorn je weniger kommt es zu Knieschmerzen? Ich kenne es noch so, dass das Knie ein Stück hinter der Pedalachse sein soll.


----------



## Pixelsign (26. Juli 2019)

Beim Hardtail fahre ich den Sattel weiter hinten, um Knieschmerzen bei der höheren Belastung zu vermeiden. Das Entspricht also deiner Aussage.


----------



## Wüstenhund (26. Juli 2019)

Also generell sollte man den Sattel ja schon mal anhand der Position des Knies über dem Pedal einstellen. Da gibt es ja die zwei Philosophien „Lot vor der Kniescheibe“ und „Lot durch die Kniemitte“. Wo der Sattel dann genau steht, ist ja erst mal egal. 

Was mir aber beim berrachten der Bilder und Übertragungen auffällt, ist dass diese Setups im XC scheinbar nicht gemacht werden und man durch sehr weit vorne geschobene Sattel konstant in einer Position ist, wie wenn man bei Rampen bei normaler Position auf der Sattelspitze sitzt.


----------



## Saprobie (26. Juli 2019)

Klingt doch auch vernünftig. Beim XC geht es entweder Rampen hoch oder stehend bergab. Bei letzterem ist der Sattel dann egal bzw. bei Rädern ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze vorn sogar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (28. Juli 2019)

Ist nicht nur beim XCO so - auch auf der Straße sitzen viele Pros weiter vorn.

Das „klassische Maß“ mit dem Lot knapp vor oder durch die Kniescheibe hat da auch längst nicht mehr jeder.
Was auch regelmäßig Sinn macht wenn man sich erinnert wie oft man da Fahrer stundenlang nur vorn auf der Sattelnase gesehen hat - und das nicht nur wenn es gerade richtig zur Sache ging.

Ich sitze schon immer recht weit vorn, bin aber in den letzten Jahren beim Bike-Aufbau auch noch etwas weiter nach vorn gewandert.
Warum? - es fühlt sich einfach richtig/gut so an.

Bin kürzlich nochmal ein Stück auf einem sehr klassisch eingestellten Bike gefahren - fühlte sich merkwürdig an.


----------



## Wüstenhund (28. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube dass das täuscht. Ich kenne ein paar Pros und die sitzen alle nicht so weit vorne - außer auf dem TT Bike, oder wenn sie im lange Zeit im Unterlenker sind (dann rutschen sie auf die Sattelspitze). Die neueren Sättel bieten dazu auch bessere Möglichkeiten tiefer zu gehen, wodurch die Pros auch oft so krasse Sattelüberhöhungen fahren können ohne sich was einzuklemmen ;-)


----------

